# Smoke Signals and Blue Storm are HERE!!!



## lilchocolatema (Aug 22, 2007)

I cross posted this from another forum (hey LHCF girls!!!)...This is my take on the two collections.  I posted in depth reviews in my blog, as usual.  

It's finally here...Smoke Signals and Blue Storm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am too, too, too excited about these collections!!!  Smoke Signals is basically a smoky eye collection, with nude lip colors. You need it all, no joke.  Go to your counter and make an appointment for their Smoke Signals event, and let one of the MA's do the infamous smokey eye look for you!!!  You definitely will want to invest in 1 or both of these gorgeous smokey eye quads!!  DO NOT BE SURPRISED IF THEY SELL OUT and you get angry b/c you thought about buying these items but decided to WAIT.  Just letting you know!!!  We can all DEFINITELY rock this collections!!! And the eyeliners are soo sexy!!! Yaaaay!!

By the way, click here to see the collection and the video with one of our most famous leading lady's! 

I love this look from the collection...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Blue Storm is 5 blue eyeshadows and a few glosses and lipsticks.  Also a very unique collection that you will want to invest in.  Very fun and definitely a good twist to anyone's makeup collection.

Woo sah, I am finished!!! Just had to share my excitement!!!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 22, 2007)

i'm not into these two collections so i'm holding off until the next new collection comes out.


----------



## lsperry (Aug 22, 2007)

I love the thread you started: The Upcoming Fall Collections are very Sista friendly!
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=77006

I am IN LOVE with Blue Storm AND Smoke Signal. I bought the shadows and quads, 2-smoke signal pigments, and burnin’ and bizaarish lippies. I already have Dark Soul and Silver Fog piggies. I’m going out of town to MAC tomorrow to try Atmospheric, the blushes and the kohl powers. I don’t want to have to send any of these back if they’re not to my liking. So, I’ll play w/them tomorrow and make up my mind what to buy.

But, yes, I am so excited too! MAC has come through…..Even though I was not enthused w/the MSFs in Flashtronic. When, oh when, will MAC re-release Metal Rock AND make MSFs to flatter DARK (not darker) skin tones…..

Now on to the dark and colorful MATTE shadows!!


----------



## lsperry (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh...and my fav looks are Soft and Slow and Mellow Flame.

But one trend I will NOT try to pull off this season is the "waif, dark, dark undereye circle" look. I cannot wear shadow and liner that dark and deep and still look like I'm alive.... I saw similar looks in Sephora's catalog and was shocked! But I'm all about the red lips and am happy to see this trend!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_i'm not into these two collections so i'm holding off until the next new collection comes out._

 
I'm not super excited about them either....but of course I'm going to MAC tomorrow to check them out in person. Not really big on smokey eyes and blues. But we will seeee! Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Aug 23, 2007)

I lied.......:goofy:...Blue Storm is pretty damn gorgeous. I copped Blue Storm and Thunder. May be going back for more.

And although I'm not big on smokey eyes....I'm still going to MAC's "How to do a Smokey Eye" class tomorrow and who knows, I may end up purchasing that quad from Smoke Signals. And the nude Lipglasses....ohhhh, so pretty!

The 2 lines are actually more fab in person....I did swatches of some in my blog. Go and check 'em out, ladies!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 23, 2007)

I only wish I had money for these collections! :'(  Man am I broke.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Aug 24, 2007)

I guess I'll be the party pooper but I wasnt impressed.  The reason is not because the colors weren't great but more so because if you are into MAC and have been for years, chances are you already own similar colors.  
I love Smoky eyes so I sooo many similar shades to work with.  
The true standouts for me were the e/l.  Orpheus and Mystery were gorgeous! And so was Feline but I'm not sure I need another black-ish e/l.  
Oh, the nailpolishes were also really really pretty.


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Aug 24, 2007)

I ordered my SE quad last night and it should arrive on Monday. It's so true, I already have so many similar shades already... But I guess I'm just a sucker for the 4 in 1 packaging. I love Smokey Eyes!!!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 24, 2007)

I liked both collections and Blue Storm was more impressive in person than I thought it would be.  I elaborated on it in my blog (link's in my profile) so I'm kind of all talked out about them both but they both get a


----------



## MACa6325xi (Aug 25, 2007)

I have to admit that I wasn't that impressed with these two collections. Nevertheless, I did pick up Mystery and Feline eyeliners which are great. I'm really waiting for Matte2. I love me some matte eyeshadows.


----------



## lsperry (Aug 25, 2007)

I LOVE both collections and bought the shadows, quads, couple of kohl powers and a lipstick and gloss. I love me some blues, browns and blacks.


----------



## mommymac (Aug 25, 2007)

I like some aspects in both collections, I picked up Stormwatch and Feline e/l in the Blue Storm Collection, (I thought that Blue Storm e/s was very similar to Bang on Blue so I didn't get it) and the Smoking Eyes Quad in the Smoke Signal Collection, I didn't really look at the lipsticks, but the MUA showed me a cool trick using one of the Paint Pots although they were sold out of the one she showed me, I'll just have to go back and pick that up at a later date.


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 8, 2007)

I NEED Smoke Signal Pigment. It is such a beautiful color, like no other!


----------



## madamepink78 (Sep 9, 2007)

I only purchased some items from the Blue Storm Collection. Feline and Mystery Kohl powers, and StormWatch eyeshadow. The MA also gave me a very generous sample of Smoke Signal pigment so I will never have to buy it. (but imo it is very similiar to burnt burgandy pigment).


----------



## La Ilusion (Sep 24, 2007)

I love Atmospheric l/g!  I've had it for a while now and just love love love it by itself.  (I've got to get more before it goes away.)  It's not as purple as it looks in the tube, and it can be applied sheerly for a wash of what-color-is-that? or more heavily for a soft lavender look.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 24, 2007)

I love both collections!!


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 9, 2007)

This is my most favorite MAC collection ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it so much that I might go back and get backup's. Seriously, how gorgeous is Blue Storm e/s!


----------

